# Arrogant people



## Oreki (Aug 23, 2019)

How do you deal with arrogant people?
Those who think they are smarter, higher social status, richer, or stronger than you so they feel like they can say/do anything they want and they can get away with it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Djomla (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## Francyst (Aug 23, 2019)

I pity arrogant people and look at them as children mentally so I guess that's how I deal with them?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Garcher (Aug 23, 2019)

I don't care about people that are inferior to me


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Aug 23, 2019)

I scratch my head in front of these asshole showing them full view of my Rolex.
They stop being arrogant after that.


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 23, 2019)

Oreki said:


> How do you deal with arrogant people?
> Those who think they are smarter, higher social status, richer, or stronger than you so they feel like they can say/do anything they want and they can get away with it



Openly arrogant people are usually massively insecure and compensating for one thing or another so I usually just feel sorry for them and block them from my existence.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## El Hit (Aug 23, 2019)

I stab them


----------



## Jim (Aug 23, 2019)

It's a consequence of our current society where competition between others is all or nothing. If you want them to stop being arrogant, they need to get out of the situation where being better than others actually means something.


----------



## Soul (Aug 24, 2019)

Oreki said:


> How do you deal with arrogant people?
> Those who think they are smarter, higher social status, richer, or stronger than you so they feel like they can say/do anything they want and they can get away with it



I show them that they can't get away with it.


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Aug 24, 2019)

They can't say nothing to me I have a big mouth. And I'm not a afraid to use it...


----------



## Xel (Aug 24, 2019)

I'm usually just like, "Okay."


----------



## Mider T (Aug 24, 2019)

@Gunners 


Garcher said:


> I don't care about people that are inferior to me


Of course you don't care no one.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 24, 2019)

IDK I have never come across anyone who was smarter, higher social status, richer, or stronger than me.


----------



## Rivayir (Aug 24, 2019)

The best way to deal with them is to not let their behavior affect you. This can be done by no selling / not reacting to what they say or do. You can for example simply carry on a conversation with them at the moment where you usually feel negative emotions are building up inside you, because of what they said or did. This isn't easy to do, but in the end, it's a great tool to possess and cultivate in order deal with unpleasant people / situations in general.

In the end it's a power play mechanism to assert dominance over you by enacting an emotional reaction.


----------



## Snowless (Aug 25, 2019)

It's a little irksome.
I'd say it's either due to a lack of empathy, a lack of experience, overvaluing the skills that they have, some event that has jaded them, or a combination thereof.
In my head, I would love to sit down and talk to people and try to play the therapist and help them grow into understanding, compassionate people.
But that's not usually possible.


----------



## Yamato (Aug 25, 2019)

Xel said:


> I'm usually just like, "Okay."


That and “good for you”


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 25, 2019)

Depends.

I'll verbally eviscerate my dad, he has a Jesus complex.

Most other people? I'll laugh. I couldn't care less about social status or money and personally, in terms of intelligence, I can count with my fingers the amount of people that I think are genuinely more intelligent than me. That's not praise for me, it's just that people go and pass any old college course and think they're a genius.

It's nonsense since at least in America, academics are nothing but sheer effort and will power, intellect never comes into play.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 25, 2019)

Nep Nep said:


> Depends.
> 
> I'll verbally eviscerate my dad, he has a Jesus complex.
> 
> ...



What do you do for a living? My first impression is that what you're saying is a coping mechanism. It is easier to accept your position in life when you "didn't try hard enough." 

Anyway, I don't really care. I suppose I find it awkward pretending to be impressed by their accomplishments or that I didn't pick up on their snide remarks.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 25, 2019)

Nep Nep said:


> It's nonsense since at least in America, academics are nothing but sheer effort and will power, intellect never comes into play.


Okay I'll just tell MIT students that they aren't actually intelligent, they just work hard.


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 25, 2019)

Gunners said:


> What do you do for a living? My first impression is that what you're saying is a coping mechanism. It is easier to accept your position in life when you "didn't try hard enough."
> 
> Anyway, I don't really care. I suppose I find it awkward pretending to be impressed by their accomplishments or that I didn't pick up on their snide remarks.



So I'm not allowed to bash our lousy education system? I participated in up to college. I couldn't afford to stay but my GPA was 3.5 with minimal effort while I was there.

Our education system emphasizes short term memorization it doesn't teach you the bare basics of subjects.

I respect the effort and will power put forth and the great risk to put yourself in that level of debt, but I don't think it's unreachable for the typical person.

You know what they say. Being successful means realizing that nothing is too difficult and making big effort seem like small effort. My problem would be the latter part of this. 



Mider T said:


> Okay I'll just tell MIT students that they aren't actually intelligent, they just work hard.



The only barrier to academics is whether you want to and chase away stupid thoughts about how you can't. At least in terms of you. There's also the massive financial barrier of course but we're talking strictly about our own barriers.


----------



## Magic (Aug 25, 2019)

Gunners said:


> What do you do for a living? My first impression is that what you're saying is a coping mechanism. It is easier to accept your position in life when you "didn't try hard enough."
> 
> Anyway, I don't really care. I suppose I find it awkward pretending to be impressed by their accomplishments or that I didn't pick up on their snide remarks.


What is he talking about?



Nep Nep said:


> So I'm not allowed to bash our lousy education system? I participated in up to college. I couldn't afford to stay but my GPA was 3.5 with minimal effort while I was there.
> 
> Our education system emphasizes short term memorization it doesn't teach you the bare basics of subjects.
> 
> ...



Dude if you really wanted it go for grants/ scholarships if ur grades are good. Take out loans if needed.


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 25, 2019)

RemChu said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> Dude if you really wanted it go for grants/ scholarships if ur grades are good. Take out loans if needed.



Well I didn't quite frankly. I was forced to. 
I don't make hasty decisions or just follow what society does because society does it. 

Had I been given the choice I would not have gone. It's not particularly necessary for the kinds of things I'm interested in doing.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 26, 2019)

Nep Nep said:


> So I'm not allowed to bash our lousy education system? I participated in up to college. I couldn't afford to stay but my GPA was 3.5 with minimal effort while I was there.
> 
> Our education system emphasizes short term memorization it doesn't teach you the bare basics of subjects.
> 
> ...



Conversations with you are annoying. It effectively boils down to

You: Pineapples are disgusting. 
Someone else: Pineapples are tasty. 
You: I'm not allowed to say pineapples shouldn't go on pizza. 

I think it boils down to you not understanding what it is to speak in absolutes and not understanding how to form an argument. You can be critical of the education system; I don't think anyone will find fault with that, but when you try and reduce academia "nothing but sheer effort and will power" where "intellect never comes into play" you will get challenged. 

Your assertion is incorrect. There are people who can try until they turn blue in the face and come up short and there are people who can put in less effort and thrive because they have an aptitude for the subject.


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 26, 2019)

Gunners said:


> Conversations with you are annoying. It effectively boils down to
> 
> You: Pineapples are disgusting.
> Someone else: Pineapples are tasty.
> ...



It would probably take some individuals a much longer period of time that may or may not be reasonable but I don't think there's anything in terms of academics someone is literally completely incapable of doing provided they have a normal functioning brain.


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 26, 2019)

They don't bother me really. A few guys i dated was that way.


----------



## Worm Juice (Aug 27, 2019)

Can’t really handle arrogant people very well. It presses on my insecurities. I do like how they get frustrated when I am being insecure and dismissive about whatever I am doing and meanwhile I am objectively outperforming them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gunners (Aug 27, 2019)

Nep Nep said:


> It would probably take some individuals a much longer period of time that may or may not be reasonable but I don't think there's anything in terms of academics someone is literally completely incapable of doing provided they have a normal functioning brain.



Son, there is no uncertainty. If it takes someone a prolonged period of time to understand a point, it is not reasonable. I suppose it would be different if that prolonged period of time resulted in a firm understanding of the subject at large but typically the result is them understanding things as they are.

Things progress. If someone does not have an aptitude for the topic and it takes them years to learn what someone else would understand thoroughly in a day, i

I cannot be bothered to go on. Do you appreciate that you were wrong or do I need to continue?


----------



## Lurko (Aug 27, 2019)

Jim said:


> It's a consequence of our current society where competition between others is all or nothing. If you want them to stop being arrogant, they need to get out of the situation where being better than others actually means something.


Damn Jim.


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 27, 2019)

Gunners said:


> Son, there is no uncertainty. If it takes someone a prolonged period of time to understand a point, it is not reasonable. I suppose it would be different if that prolonged period of time resulted in a firm understanding of the subject at large but typically the result is them understanding things as they are.
> 
> Things progress. If someone does not have an aptitude for the topic and it takes them years to learn what someone else would understand thoroughly in a day, i
> 
> I cannot be bothered to go on. Do you appreciate that you were wrong or do I need to continue?



No I can't really be proven wrong on that one yet. Our understanding of how intelligence works is still pretty abysmal. The best I imagine you could do is pull up some anecdotal evidence about how x friend tried their best but didn't accomplish y thing. Feel free to pull some data I haven't found though if wanting me to concede is your goal.

This isn't the cafe, it wasn't meant to be stated as a fact nor was it an opinion backed by fact.

I think that everyone with no mental deficiencies has the potential to succeed in any academic field, at least when there are no other limitations in the way (there are, motivation, money, time, etc, etc.)
It doesn't mean I don't respect the work ethic and effort put into any given thing, it just means I don't believe those people are special.

I'm annoying to debate with but you take any chance you can, even outside the Cafe when I'm not using factual data and just expressing an opinion.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 26, 2019)

Hehe a few people like this in my law class. I'm mostly passive about it to be honest.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Oct 2, 2019)

If they're my friend( and I do have arrogant friends) then I'll try to ignore it for the sake of the friendship.

For anyone else, I ignore them. Arrogant people absolutely hate not getting attention, even from a single rando. Its a fun way to see them break down.


----------



## RBL (Oct 14, 2019)

If i ever find an arrogant people i usually make them now i'm better.

I'm usually more handsome stronger and more intellectual than the arrogant people i usually meet.

i know how to speak 4 languages, i've read over 50 books this year, and i lift.

I usually remain humble all the time unless i find someone i don't like, then i go and tell them ' work on your humbleness and you might be able to be my disciple one day'


----------



## A. Waltz (Oct 14, 2019)

honestly i just roll my eyes and ignore them, ill avoid being near them. or if they bring arrogant stuff up in conversation i sort of just ignore it/not acknowledge. a lot of times theyre looking for someone to just be all "wow! " and to fawn over them but i just remain cold and continue the conversation. like if they brag i just ignore that sentence and carry on. that usually hurts their ego a lot to be ignored like that. oof especially when you straight up ignore it or respond with a brag of your own, theyll be shocked since most people dont brag. but it's to make a point about how bizzare their behavior is. 

"i went to MIT"
"i went to comminity college" 

i just normalize what they say, by adding my own experience in the same way they added theirs it just equals it out. 

versus "oh wow thats so cool!!! you must be so smart.. i only went to community college.."

see what a difference it makes?? dont elevate them with your reaction. and dont bring yourself down either.

depending on the person (like if they try to act progressive) you could also guilt trip them by using their arrogance against them. perhaps they wont feel truly guilty but they might feel uncomfortable especially in front of others. most people root for underdogs and dont like privileged people.

"oh my parents werent rich enough to provide me with tutors and special programs so i wasnt able to go to a rich university after high school" you talk assuming they have privilege and just use that against them. anything they brag about now becomes a symbol of their privilege, which in today's society is looked down upon.


----------



## Virus (Oct 14, 2019)

doesn't bother me because i have everything already.


----------



## jesusus (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## Mider T (Oct 26, 2019)

Great contribution!


----------



## nobody (Oct 26, 2019)

I dismiss the condescending comments.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 27, 2019)

Gunners said:


> What do you do for a living? My first impression is that what you're saying is a coping mechanism. It is easier to accept your position in life when you "didn't try hard enough."
> 
> Anyway, I don't really care. I suppose I find it awkward pretending to be impressed by their accomplishments or that I didn't pick up on their snide remarks.



@RemChu thanks for the like (I knew he worked at Burger King by the way).

To be frank, work is work. So I'm a little bit disappointed with my post. I think what irked me was the kid trivialising accomplishments. It goes against my approach in life which is to do what you can do and respect what othere can do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 27, 2019)

Gunners said:


> @RemChu thanks for the like (I knew he worked at Burger King by the way).
> 
> To be frank, work is work. So I'm a little bit disappointed with my post. I think what irked me was the kid trivialising accomplishments. It goes against my approach in life which is to do what you can do and respect what othere can do.


Clear example in the relationship advice thread of people who won't learn something even after years of prodding. Clearly different people with a wide range of IQ levels and capabilities. Nothing you said was wrong. Ignorant mofos want to wallow in self pity and make excuses for their shortcomings.... Coping 101.

Time and time again when confronted that his logic makes no sense he back pedals and claims it's just an opinion etc.


----------



## Magic (Oct 27, 2019)

I'm being arrogant here and judging him for saying stupid shit. 

/guilty.


----------



## jesusus (Oct 27, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Great contribution!


Arrogant


----------

